# Game 50: Nets @ Pistons--02.14.06



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Game 50
New Jersey Nets (27-22) @ Detroit Pistons (41-9)**
Tuesday February 14th, 2006
7:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Chauncey Billups*</td><td>*Rip Hamilton*</td><td>*Ben Wallace*</td><td>*Tayshaun Prince*</td><td>*Rasheed Walalce*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>18.7</td><td>21.6</td><td>7.7</td><td>14.5</td><td>15.3</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.3</td><td>3.3</td><td>12.3</td><td>4.2</td><td>6.6</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>8.5</td><td>3.4</td><td>2.1</td><td>2.1</td><td>2.6</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Antonio McDyess*</td><td>*Maurice Evans*</td><td>*Carlos Arroyo*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.9</td><td>5.8</td><td>3.3</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>4.9</td><td>2.4</td><td>1.4</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>.9</td><td>.7</td><td>3.1</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.5</td><td>24.</td><td>12.7</td><td>19.1</td><td>3.4</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.1</td><td>6.0</td><td>5.6</td><td>7.1</td><td>4.4</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>7.9</td><td>4.5</td><td>.9</td><td>4.0</td><td>.9</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Scott Padgett*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.6</td><td>3.4</td><td>3.9</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.3</td><td>1.1</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.2</td><td>1.3</td><td>.7</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Pistons*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 24.0</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Richard Hamilton 21.6</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson/Jason Kidd 7.1</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Ben Wallace 12.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.9</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Chauncey Billups 8.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.88</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Ben Wallace 1.44</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic .83</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Ben Wallace 2.20</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 49.1%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Darko Milicic 53.1%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 38.4%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Richard Hamilton 46.1%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 86.4%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Chauncey Billups 91.2%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>27-22</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>24-26</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>19-31</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>19-32</td><td>9</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>14-35</td><td>13</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>41-9</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>31-20</td><td>10.5</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>27-22</td><td>13.5</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>29-21</td><td>12</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>26-23</td><td>14.5</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>25-23</td><td>15</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>26-24</td><td>15</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>24-26</td><td>17</td></table>

*Previous Games:
Season Series 1-1*
11.30.05 @ NJ: Nets 83- Pistons 93 
01.31.06 @ NJ: Nets 91- Pistons 84 

*Upcoming Games:*
March 26th, @ DET​


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Beating the Pistons is nearly impossible this year. Beating the Pistons when they want to get payback...no chance.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Big game, coming after a close Pistons loss. Should be a good one.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm to hyped right now. Nets are gonna win


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Wow! T-Mac, you're fast.

Hope we win, probly won't, but who knows.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

This would be a very difficult game as Im very certain that the Pistons would do their best to get back at the Nets for their recent loss. I only hope the Nets can play excellent and intelligent basketball so they have a chance of winning this one. 

Go Nets!!! It can happen again! :clap: :biggrin:


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

It would be an unbelievable boost of confidence for this team to beat Detroit in Auburn Hills. HUGE.

And that's exactly what a team like the Nets need right now, especially when you're most likely going to meet teams like the Miami Heat in the second round of the playoffs.


----------



## Richard Jefferson (Jul 21, 2005)

Last game I saw us play in Auburn Hills had Kidd go 0-8 shooting, RJ try to carry the team on his shoulders, Ben Wallace hitting open Set Shot Willie jumpers, Mason yelling Deeeeeeeeeeeeeetrooooooit Bas-ket-balllllllll, and then when they were on a roll sirens were flaring. That's their blowout signal, the sirens and the horns. But I think I do remember us last year taking one on the road against Detroit with Vince putting up 40-some-odd points. If we win, or at least put up a good game, then I'd have full confidence that we can take the East. The west is another story though.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

We are gonna win


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Not trying to be negative but Pistons won't lose two games in a row especially with Spurs right on their *** for the best record. Plus they are playing at home... but if Carter go berserk on them we own them :biggrin:


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Suddenly, the Spurs are only 1 game back for the best record in the league.


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

SetShotWilly said:


> Not trying to be negative but Pistons won't lose two games in a row especially with Spurs right on their *** for the best record. Plus they are playing at home... but if Carter go berserk on them we own them :biggrin:


they recently went on a 2 game losing streak.

wow, detroit has been really stuggling after we beat them.

easy win :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

hope collins win... i smell a nets win... =]


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

like Vince said last time a perfect game will do us justice last time he didnt play a perfect game and we won he needs to play perfect if we expect to go to auburn hills and win


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> *Game 50
> New Jersey Nets (27-22) @ Detroit Pistons (41-9)**
> Tuesday February 14th, 2006
> 7:30 PM, EST
> ...


 Robinson only averages 6+?!!! hmmm, I was thinking he is averaging around 10. It seems that he is scoring 12-16 points every game


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

we actually matchup well against them. Carter and RJ could have big games. Kidd could have a hard time


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

The Nets are 10 point underdogs in this game.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

pistons have been struggling in february. i think they r 5-3. in past months they only lost twice.... each month


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Vince hasn't had a 40 pt game since the Toronto win. He needs to go off.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Lets give them their 10th loss! I can feel it people!


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

Vince has to have a great game, he hasnt done anything big in a month, I say its about time we see a 40 point game from him


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I hope Vince doesnt get jinxed though. He really hasnt had good luck in the palace his past few games down there.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> Vince has to have a great game, he hasnt done anything big in a month, I say its about time we see a 40 point game from him



just because he's not scoring the way he used to, doesn't mean he didn't do anything big this month. As you already know, the nets as a team have been distributing the ball very well and that got them the Ws. If vince keeps scoring around 22-24 and the players keep sharing the ball, there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

neoxsupreme said:


> Vince hasn't had a 40 pt game since the Toronto win. He needs to go off.


agreed


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

whose gonna be here


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> whose gonna be here


 I will for a little while at the least


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets control the tip, Carter launches the first shot, side rim, Prince w/ the board.

Sheed to Ben.

0-2, Pistons.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince misses.

Ben hits off the pass from sheed. 2-0 Pistons

Nenad answers. 2-2


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nenad hits his 1st shot.

Sheed lines up for 3.

Misses.

Kidd to RJ, RJ pulls up and hits.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Sheed misses, rebound Kidd, RJ knocks down a jumper. 4-2 Nets.

Rip hits off a screen. 4-4 tie


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Holy ****, I forgot about the game


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince misses, rebound Sheed.
Pricne misses, rebound collins.

Rj blocked, Nenad puts it back in. 6-4 Nets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hamilton hits one of his own.

Krsitc hands to Kidd, Kidd to Carter, no rim.

Prince fakes RJ out, Prince misses, Collins board.

RJ is rejected, but Krstic collects the ball and finishes.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Why are our guys wearing home white?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ben w/ the cross over, misses, Krstic w/ the board.

RJ misses, Billups w/ the board?

Rip to Ben. Hits and fouled by Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Big Ben misses, rebound Nenad.
RJ misses, rebound Billups.

Ben hits and gets fouled. Airballs the FT. 6-6 tie.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Why are our guys wearing home white?




Well we are 17-7 with the Home jerseys..


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Krstic Being Agressive!!!!!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Krstic is out to re-write his scouting report!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

looks like da nets are trying to get rj involved early


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ drives, misses, rebound Nenad and the put back again. 8-6 Nets.

Rip hits again. 8-8 tie.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ben gets all Air on his FT.

6-6; 8:36 to go in the 1st.

Jefferson feeling for Prince... ball doesn't go, Krstic w/ the offensive board, and slams it home.

Hamilton w/ the catch and shoot, hits.

Rip is nasty.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

krstic wit da slam from da dish from carter


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Well we are 17-7 with the Home jerseys..


Home teams wear white, away teams wear alternate colors. Ive seen it before but usually there is a reason.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad with the dunk! 10-8 Nets

Sheed misses, rebound Kidd. 
Nenad misses, rebound Billups. Chauncy hits. 10-10 tie


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ to Carter, to Krstic... SLAM!

5 FG, 5 assists!

Pistons turn the ball over.

Down to Krstic, doesn't fall.

Billups w/ the pull up.

10-10, 6:53.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

damn Nenad with 8 already...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

nets wont win vince havin an off night


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

back and forth game. tied at 10

Carter fouled

Vaughn checks in for Carter, hobbling! a bit so he sat.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter misses, Rip with the board.

Pistons miss.

Kidd to Carter, Carter beats Rip, Rip fouls.

Vaughn in for Carter... 6:23 to go in teh 1st.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince misses, rebound Rip.
Rip misses, rebound Kidd.

Vince draws a foul on Rip. Vaughn coming in for Vince (who is talking to the trainer on the sideline).


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

carter not the game for this


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Collins misses, rebound Rip.
Rip went baseline, stepped out of bounds.

Time out Nets. 10-10 Tie.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Time Out Nets.

RIP scored but No basket because he stepped out of bounds. tied at 10


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd, Collins, Misses, Rip w/ the board.

Rip steps out of bounds on the baseline feed.

Nets call Time Out.

Just under 6 in the 1st.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Put in Wright, Frank you dumbo


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter sits down vaughn replaces him 
timeout nets


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

On a sidenote: I just wont he superbowl with Atlanta in NFL 2k5! First time ive done it in Legend settings.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

How about Nenad? 8 points, 4 rebounds already


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

yup we are about to lose


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> How about Nenad? 8 points, 4 rebounds already


He really must be pretty pissed off with that ejection. :biggrin: 

Go Krstic!!! :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> yup we are about to lose


 We are tied. It's not the Nets haven't beaten the Pistons without Carter in the last few years.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> yup we are about to lose


 :|


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

If we do lose its not a "bad" loss, lets just stay competitive. Team with the best record at their home. Pretty tough to win.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter still out.

RJ to Vaughn.

RJ to Kidd, Kidd to Vaughn back to Kidd, Kidd hits.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

kidd wit da fake steps up SWISH 

12-10 NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn on RIP.

Rip backing Vaughn down. Rip shots over Vaughn and going to the line.

Misses the FT.

Shocking.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd hits. 12-10 Nets.

Rip hits, and gets fouled. misses the FT. 12-12 Tie


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

We don't need VC for every freakin game like last year. We actually have guys who wanna take shots unlike last year where everyone outside of Kidd and VC was scared to shoot. We actually have RJ back. We have Nenad off to a great start. Stop with this VC bs


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Vaughn should not be in the game.

Wright is Carter's backup. Frank has a very hard head.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

RJ connects 

billups wit da miss

collins wit da rebound

kidd wit da shot!

16-12 NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ knocks it down.

Billups misses, Collins w/ the board, out to Kidd, Kidd pulls up and hits.

Nets, 16-12.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ hits, 14-12 Nets.

Billups misses, rebound collins.
Kidd hits. 16-12 Nets.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

lol kidd wide open misses da three whyd he fade away?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Damn, Ben wallace looking to score, weird. kidd stop shooting 3's!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

i'm here go go go nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Prince misses, rebound Collins.
Kidd misses a 3, rebound Ben.
Wallace misses, rebound RJ.
Kidd in and out, rebound Prince.
Prince misses, Big Ben tips it back in. 16-14 Nets.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

PSTIONS CANT HIT! rebound krstic 

kidd wit da three miss

rebounded by prince 

prince wit da miss tapped in by big ben.

16-14 PISTONS


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Bull****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Prince is way off.

Kidd wide open, can't hit it.

Ben misses the hook, RJ w/ the board.

Kidd shots the 3, in and out.

Prince w/ the board.

4 of the 5 Pistons can bring it up court.

Prince shoots the floater... Ben w/ the offensive interference... no call.

Nets travel?

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Foul on Krstic, he will sit. Cliffy checks in for Krstic.

Carter getting ready to put back in Carter, but they didnt let Carter in. F'ing refs!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

robinson checks in for collins

carter looks like hes gonna come back 

mcdysse in for detriot


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cliff wants to check in... they get him in.

McDyess in as well.

Billups hits the 3.

Pistons up 1.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Travel called on Nenad.

Cliff in for Collins, McDyess in for Sheed.

Billups hits a three. 17-16 Pistons


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Miami Heat totally copyrighted the Pistons. You know how when Ben Wallace scores, Mason plays that gravestone sound thingy, well know when Shaq scores, they play a annoying siren.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

billups with the 3

vaughn wit the miss 

hamilton connects....

19-16 PISTONS

TIMEOUT

........


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Time Out Nets. 

Pistons up 3


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn misses, Ben w/ the board.

Rip hits.

Nets down 3.

Time out.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vaughn misses, rebound Ben. 
Rip hits. 19-16 Pistons.

Time out.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

damn just like that a lead by us turned into a thing of the past


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Why did Vaughn shoot the ball?


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Lets go nets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Vaughn comes in and the entire offense grinds to a screeching halt.

He can't guard any pistons except Billups, and he's not guarding Billups.

WHAT THE ****, FRANK?!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

the nets are looking pretty good in the beginning we just have to keep it up till the last minute


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> Why did Vaughn shoot the ball?






Go nets!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> damn just like that a lead by us turned into a thing of the past


wtf is your problem really? just stop!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> damn just like that a lead by us turned into a thing of the past


 we were up by 4 and now we're down by 3...you're making it sound like we were up 10, 15 points


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we can not win pistons now, they have 4 all-star, we only have 1.

and now it's on their court.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Vaughn comes in and the entire offense grinds to a screeching halt.
> 
> He can't guard any pistons except Billups, and he's not guarding Billups.
> 
> WHAT THE ****, FRANK?!



yea terrible decesion by frank but i think carter is lookin to check in soon


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

frank is sayin some stuff to wright hmm


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> wtf is your problem really? just stop!!!!


Huhmm
are u my mother


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter is back.

Carter hits.

Nets down 1.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince back in.

And vince hits. 19-18 Pistons.

Rip answers. 21-18 Pistons.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Rip hits again.

Frank should throw Kidd on him.

Krstic hands to Carter, misses the 3.

Ben w/ the board.

McDyess can't hit... Carter takes off, fouled by Billups.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Get Vaughn off the f'ing floor, hes too short to guard anyone.

Carter takes a bad 3, misses

Dyce misses a 2

Carter draws foul, side out.

Wright is in!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

vince wit his first point of the game

hamilton wit the shot

carter misses the three

rebounded by ben

mcdysse misses 

carter fouled 

ANTOINE IN BABY!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wright in.

Carter misses.

Delfino in.

Rip misses... Delfino gets it from Ben.

Delfino hits.

Pistons on a run.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince misses, rebound Ben.
McDyess misses, rebound RJ.

Vince draws a foul on Billups. Wright in there now.

Vince misses, rebound Ben.
Rip misses, Delfino gets it back and hits. 23-18 Pistons


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

good d from antoine on hamilton 

offensive board pistons

delfino connects

23-18 PISTONS


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Vince "Missed Jumper" Carter is back.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Delfino scores, Krstic why no block out?

Carter draws foul will shoot 2

I want Delfino on this team, dude is quick, smart and knows his role.


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

i do not see the point of the game track.. u can just go on NBA.com to get it live..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Pistons over the foul limit.

Carter at the line.

Gets the 1st FT.

Gets the 2nd FT.

Nets down 3, 20-23.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

pistons over the limit 

carter to the line for two

hits first

hits second

23-20 PISTONS

21 secs left


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Dammit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Makes boths both, down

23-20

Billups is fouled by CLiffy.

makes both

25-20 Pistons 

and Frank sits Wright? Jefferson back in


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Billups fouled by Robinson.

Billups to the line.

11.1 to go in the 1st.

Nets will have time to run a play.

Billups hits the 1st.

Wright sits.

And... the 2nd.

Pistons up 5, 20-25.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince at the line...hits both. 23-20 Pistons.

Billups drives, fouled by Cliff. Hits both. 25-20 Pistons.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince misses at the buzzer.
*
End of 1st*
Pistons 25
Nets 20


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter misses, 13-4 run by the Pistons.

20-25, Pistons.

End of the 1st.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

billups fouled by robinson

to the line for two

makes first

makes second 

rj back in for wright 

wright gettin some praise from jmac

carter cant hit to beat the buzzer..

25-20 PISTONS..

carter isnt in his offensive side today...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

why do the nets not run plays


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Vince's field goal:1/7...all jumpers


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

VC shud start attack right about now


----------



## Farmer77 (Jan 28, 2006)

So far it looks to be a poor shooting night for Vince.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

cmon carter we need u to light up the scoreboard


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I can't stand Franks rotation, his rotation is worse the Larry Browns


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy (Jul 6, 2005)

Carter's shot selection that quater was atrocious.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

So Wright mans up on Hamilton and makes him miss and his reward is getting yanked out of the game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> Huhmm
> are u my mother


 No, but your mom can't ban you and then your ip, while I can?

-Petey


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

Carter hasnt had a good game in over a month, please explain to me why we want to keep him


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

That's what Sam Mithcell means. Do we have the willingness to get tough and dirty in games. That quarter showed we are inconsistant with that aspect of the game


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

"So Vaughn mans up on Hamilton and makes him miss and his reward is getting yanked out of the game."
rip went 4-4 against him, please know what your talking about, unless you mean wright


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Petey said:


> No, but your mom can't ban you and then your ip, while I can?
> 
> -Petey


 ha


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Pistons start w/ the ball.

Billups brings it up.

Delfino to Dice, misses, RJ board.

Carter down the lane attacking... HITS! and fouled.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

wonka137 said:


> "So Vaughn mans up on Hamilton and makes him miss and his reward is getting yanked out of the game."
> rip went 4-4 against him, please know what your talking about, unless you mean wright


 well he did say Wright in his post...


----------



## Farmer77 (Jan 28, 2006)

There we go, dunk that crap.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> Pistons start w/ the ball.
> 
> Billups brings it up.
> 
> ...


Thats what happens when you attack the basket VC... :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter hits the FT.

Nets down only 2 now.

Delfino and Arroyo out there.

Nets need to take advantage.

Arroyo loses it, Nets ball as it goes out of bounds.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter squeezes in wit da dunk AND 1

makes his freethrow completes the AND 1

arroyo stripped 

deflected out of bounds nets ball

RJ WIT DA SLAM! 

TIME OUT PISTONS

25-25


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

all tied up 25-25


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jefferson on the reverse stuff, Nets tie it up and the Pistons have to call a time out.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

I thought he might have been called for traveling.

Carter makes it

Ball out, last touch by Detroit

Arroyo is in for Hamilton

RJ with a reverse slam

tied at 25. Saunders giving it to the Pistons.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

LMAO... trade rumor joke


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Sheed with the ball in the post, misses, Carter called on a foul pushing Dice.

Pistons miss.

Carter has it knocked aside, recovered by RJ.

RJ puts on the moves, fouled by Delfino.

None shooting foul.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

rj fouled by delfino non shooting foul

padgett in for the nets

robinson wit da swish the dish from vaughn

27-25 NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cliff hits and the nets go back in front, 27-25.

Evans misses, rebound Padgett.
Foul on Evans, his first.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cliffy drains it, Nets on a 7-0 run.

Evans can't hit, Krstic w/ the board.

Pass in to Carter, Evans fouls him.

Nets take it from out of bounds.

Kidd checking in?

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Foul on Carter

Carter did push of though

RJ fouled by Delfino(2nd) non shooting.

Cliffy with the shot

27-25 NJ NETS

Reggie Evans misses,


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Prince turns it over.

Vince drives and gets called for the offensive foul.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ah was Padgett with the board...

Kidd to Cliff, misses the 3.

Carter puts the moves on Prince and Carter is called for the offensive foul.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Prince passes to Padgett

Carter offensive foul, bull****!

Carter sits

Nets up 2


----------



## Farmer77 (Jan 28, 2006)

BS, Prince was moving.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

I need the Nets to win this one. Cmon Nets, beat the Pistons.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

that was a horrible call!!!!!!!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Prince was moving and he was outside the circle. That's a block, *******s.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

well there goes the offense


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter's 2nd.

Wright in for Carter.

Down to Dice, misses but gets the put back.

Pistons tie it up.

Kidd down the lane... to RJ, RJ loses it.

Time out.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

2nd on Vince, he sits, Wright comes in for him.

McDyess misses, rebounds and puts it back in. Tied up 27-27.

Nets turn it over. Offical Time Out.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter called on the offensive...

carter back to the bench 

ANTOINE WRIGHT! in for carter

mcdysse misses, then follows up

kidd back in for the nets

out of bounds on NETS

tied at 27


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Bad pass by Kidd, Pistons have it time out.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> well there goes the offense


 what does it matter, since the game was over about 15 minutes ago like you said?


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Is Krstic in foul trouble? Why has he been out for such a long time?


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

i think franks giving him a rest i dont think he even has ne fouls yet? correct me if im wrong


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

our players all have ADD or somthing, I mean they just play retarded :| krstic tips it in for them, RJ and carter always get offensive fouls by just running into people, and the ball always hits them right in the hands and they cant catch it


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

I love Vaughn against Delfino. That's what a backup PG does.

If he plays SG again, I'm going to have a conniption.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Why are people negative since it's a tie game at the Pistons arena? it's crazy


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Dice goes to the turnaround over Padgett and hits.

Pistons back up 2. What a battle.

Jefferson... fouled by Prince.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Is Krstic in foul trouble? Why has he been out for such a long time?


justasking_lawence frank.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Tone hits

RJ fouled by Prince.

RJ hits both tied at 29

Collins in for Padgett


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

McDyess hits, 29-27 Pistons.

RJ drives and get fouled. Hits 1 of 2. 29-28 Pistons


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

pinoyboy231 said:


> i think franks giving him a rest i dont think he even has ne fouls yet? correct me if im wrong


only 1 foul...but he should play anyway...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ goes 1 of 2.

Nets down 1.

McDyess to Prince, misses the 3.

Prince has missed 24 of his last 28 shots.

Jump ball.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Jumpball, Prince vs. Collins.

Detroit has it.

Cliffy rejects Arroyo.

Sheed misses a 3

Arroyo fouls Kidd, non shooting


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

rj fouled by prince

shooting foul

going to the line for two

makes his first

misses his second

prince misses the three

jumpball 

pistons win the tap 

ARROYO BLOKCED BY ROBINSON

reach in foul on arroyo

29-28 PISTONS


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

NR 1 said:


> only 1 foul...but he should play anyway...


lawrence frank always let some player who plays well sit on the bench.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Pistons control.

Arroyo blocked by Cliff.

Sheed shoots the 3...

YES!

Sheed needs to take more of those, misses again.

Pistons called on a reach in.

Pistons over the limit with 7:22 to play.

The Nets better go at them for the next 7:22!!!

Kidd hits the 1st, and ties the game.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

nevermind, kidd shoots 2

makes both

30-29 Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Arroyo blocked by Cliff (that was a massive block).

Then Arroyo called for a foul at the other end. Pistons over the limit. Kidd hits both. 30-29 Nets


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Kidd, Wright, RJ, Cliffy, Collins on the floor

Sheed hits 2.

Kidd hits 3

33-31 Nets.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

sheed hits the three

RIGHT BACK AT YA BABY kidd wit da 3

33-31 NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Pistons are just 1 of 10 in the 2nd quarter so far.

Sheed hits... of course a 2.

Why not 3s Sheed?

Kidd knocks down a 3.

Nets back up 2 now.

33-31.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd for threeeeee


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Sheed misses now.

Kidd pushing, to Cliff... misses the 3.

Prince gets inside, but misses?

Kidd drives and throws it out of bounds.

Krstic in?

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Sheed misses

Cliffy misses 3

Prince misses

Nets turnover
Wright moved!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Awww.....Jason Kidd threw it away.


----------



## Farmer77 (Jan 28, 2006)

The Umps are really screwing up tonight.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Time Out Nets

Technical on L. Frank.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Rip fouled by Wright, none shooting, Nets take TO.

5:45 to play.

Frank called on a T.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

prince cant hit at all

out of bounds on nets

frank got a T

TIMEOUT


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

What were the only two teams to beat the pistons at Auburn Hills??


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I really hate NBA refs, they suck. If they're gonna call this many fouls mon VC, then they should so him like Kunta Kenta and chop off his foot


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

wow the refs sucked real bad right there, kidd got grabbed from behind twice and no foul was called, than that wright call


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jeez frank keep it under control, EVERY POINT COUNTS in a close game!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

AJC NYC said:


> What were the only two teams to beat the pistons at Auburn Hills??


 Utah is one I believe...


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

AirJordan™ said:


> Awww.....Jason Kidd threw it away.


The Pistons deflected it out. Anyone with functioning eyes could see that. That is not a requirement for NBA officials.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

AJC NYC said:


> What were the only two teams to beat the pistons at Auburn Hills??


 Utah and Washington


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

we gettin bs calls in this game again....


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Time Out Nets
> 
> Technical on L. Frank.


eh what is going on in your avatar?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Billups hits the FT.

91% FT shooter.

Nets up 1?

Dumps down to Sheed, Collins picks up the foul, Sheed to the line.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Oh Come on! Another BS Call. Foul on Collins

Sheed with shoot 2


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

I Demand These Refs Be Fired!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Kekai said:


> eh what is going on in your avatar?




What's going on in yours? :biggrin:


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

ghoti said:


> So Wright mans up on Hamilton and makes him miss and his reward is getting yanked out of the game.


somehow Furnace will say he didn't play good defense and was blown by every time *rollseyes*


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Jefferson Was Fouled!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Wheres vince?


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

sheed fouled by collins...

to the line for two

misses the first

misses the second

krstic misses 

prince MISSES AGAIN

rj misses

rebounded by sheed

billups fouled........

................ frkin refs


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

bull**** call after ****ing bull**** call, i demand justice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Well Sheed misses the 1st.

And... Sheed misses the 2nd.

RJ w/ the board.

Nets up 1.

Wright to Krstic... to Kidd, to Krstic, Krstic comes up short.

Rip to Prince, and Prince misses again.

I hope Sheed and Prince take every shot this way out.

Nets can't convert.

Pistons are 3/14 in the quarter.

Kidd fouls Billups, Billups to the line, Nets 4th.

Carter back in, 4:37 to play.

-Petey


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

ghoti said:


> The Pistons deflected it out. *Anyone with functioning eyes could see that.* That is not a requirement for NBA officials.


Lol, I didnt. I was typing...


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Sheed misses both?

Nets

33-32

Krstic misses

Prince misses

RJ misses

Foul on Billups, shooting on Kidd 

Carter back in for Kidd


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm not gonna wish for these refs to injure themselves, I'm just gonna wish one of them gets a 100 degree fever


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

pistons musta sucked refs dick too like spurs. no wonder why top 2 teams in nba


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

no offense what so ever


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jizzy said:


> I'm not gonna wish for these refs to injure themselves, I'm just gonna wish one of them gets a 100 degree fever


 :laugh:, thats up there with your chocolate milk thing


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

antoine wright fouled by hamilton

wright to the line for two

misses the first

misses the second


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Billups knocks down both.

On the other end, Wright fouled, but misses both?

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

wright bricks 2 fts


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Detorit up 2

34-32 Pistons

Wright fouled by Hamilton

Will Shoot 2

Misses both, wow


----------



## Farmer77 (Jan 28, 2006)

Wright needs to work on his FT...wow.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

rofl they call that a foul? two players run into each other

man these refs SUUUUUUUUUK now 2 fts cause of it


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

The Refs Are Giving Them This Game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Prince misses?

w/ the board... and fouled by Kidd?

I think Kidd has 3?

Prince to the line as the Nets are over the limit.

Hits.

Misses.

Pistons up 2.

He's 0-7 from the field, Sheed is 1 of 6.

-Petey


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

this is a ****ing joke these refs deseve to be shot


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Ohhhhh Carter with a long fadeaway jumper.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince hits, ties it up 35-35


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Holy ****, Wright= worst free throw shooter in NBA history, literrally. he is 0% from the line in his illustrious career


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter fires over Sheed to just beat the shot clock and HITS!

Krstic gets a pierce, Sheed misses from down town.

Krstic board.

Carter called palming the ball.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Prince fouled

hits 1, 35-33 Detroit

Carter scores damn beat the clock with a fadeaawy

Sheed misses a 3

Carter traveled.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Palming Bull****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter hit the fadeaway 2 to beat the shot clock

blillups misses 

offensive board

sheed misses the three 

carter called on the travel....

35-35


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

jizzy said:


> What's going on in yours? :biggrin:


look it up in the dictionary under the word beast...haha.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

looooool another bs foul

and another T to go with it

3 free throws

pistons 50 free throws


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

wow.........the nets get charged with another tech


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

unbelievable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

There is a call away from the ball.

Wright called.

Someone on the Nets bench called for a T.

Haha, to the bench...

If they get another, is the whole bench ejected?

FT is good.

Pistons up 1.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Foul on Wright and a T on the Net bench? 

Billups hits and now they shoot 2, jeez refs why dont you spot the Pistons 10 points while your at it.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

this is un ****ing belivable


----------



## Farmer77 (Jan 28, 2006)

What pisses me off is that as of right now, we are in the game, but the refs are bungling the calls, we're making some lazy mistakes and Come on, Wright, make a free throw.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

NETS BENCH CALLED ON THE T wat bs who the **** calls that?!

billups makes the free throw 

hamilton to the line for two

makes first

makes second 

38-35 PISTONS 

3:07 left to play

TIMEOUT- NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ah Ast Coach was Ted up.

Rip nails both after... Pistons up 3.

Nets call TO with 3:07 left.

-Petey


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

timeout nj nets.

38-35 Pistons, 3:07 left in the 2nd Quarter.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Hits both

38 -35 Detroit

Time Out Nets.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

Finish Strong Guys!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Mogriffjr said:


> somehow Furnace will say he didn't play good defense and was blown by every time *rollseyes*


He's running around with Hamilton and doing a great job.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Holy ****, Wright= worst free throw shooter in NBA history, literrally. he is 0% from the line in his illustrious career


on 6 attempts dude. You cant hit FT's without getting a bit of a rythim going.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Why do you need the Nets to win AirJordan?

-Petey


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

its hard to finish strong when your not allowed to touch them


----------



## Farmer77 (Jan 28, 2006)

Makes me want to turn off the TV right now. These must be the same refs in the Steelers Vs. Colts playoff.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

jason collins do us a favor and kill urself.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets on a 6 game road losing streak, well that isn't pretty.

Collins w/ the save but tied up by Sheed.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

game


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

alleyoop 

billups to big ben!

40-35


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> jason collins do us a favor and kill urself.


 good job with that post.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Someone make another ****in letter to Stern about how the refs are being *****es and are acting very rude


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Ben Wallace with the Oop from Billups

40-35 Detroit

I miss the times we used to own this team.

Traveling on Krstic.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> game


 you're right. 5 points in 2 quarters is totally impossible to overcome.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

this is so gay, if pistons miss they get ball back anyway until they score

cant win jump balls, 50 free throws


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Pistons control, they convert, and on the other end Krstic called on a travel.

Billups way off on a 3. Pistons control.

Pistons get a break as they stop the clock to reset the shot clock.

-Petey


----------



## Farmer77 (Jan 28, 2006)

Grandmazter3 said:


> on 6 attempts dude. You cant hit FT's without getting a bit of a rythim going.


I bet I could hit one of those 6 attempts without a rythem going.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Your guys negativity is driving me bananas


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

OMFG OMFG OMFG

krstic wit the travel...........

come on nets!

billups misses the three

offensive board... 

shot clock problems 

refs reset the shot clock

prince sinks....

42-35 PISTONS


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

42-35

7-0 Run since T


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Petey said:


> Why do you need the Nets to win AirJordan?
> 
> -Petey


Cause I just need them to win tonight.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Rip to Prince, Prince drives and hits.

Wow... Prince is on fire... well by his standard.

Kidd brings it to the paint, knocked out of bounds, Nets ball.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

wow finally we get a call...


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Nets can not offend.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Billups with 3

Hamilton gets it back, new clock.

Prince hits

42-35 Pistons

Refs totally ****ed us up

We had a nice rythim going and some bs calls ruined it.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

foul after foul after foul after foul after foul!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

WHAAAAAT?!?!? no charge!??!?!?!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

no way no way.....

FOUL ON COLLINS...

ur kidding me


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter to Collins, misses.

Rip going at Collins, Rip is fouled and going to the line.

-Petey


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

:|


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Double foul called, and a T on RIP!

YES!!!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

boycott spurs and pistons games


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

T on Hamilton

Kidd hits it.

36-42 Pistons

Double foul on Hamilton and a T.

Weird.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

how much we losing by now? 10? I stopped watching before I broke my tv


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow....everyones gettin T'd up tonight.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

double foul called on the play

hamilton looks pissed 

kidd makes the free throw 

frank better cool down..


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I knew, the NBA is trying to set a Pistons and Heat ECF because there ratings were high last year. **** Stern and his corrupt woes


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Petey said:


> Double foul called, and a T on RIP!
> 
> YES!!!
> 
> -Petey


 weird....


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd knocks it down.

Nets are only down 6 now.

1:23 to go.

Saunders and Frank both talking to the refs on the court now, or trying to.

Refs stink here.

Another jump ball?

Collins verus Rip?

No... Ben and Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

rj wit da beautiful move to the basket

42-38 PISTONS

52 secs left toe play in the half


----------



## char_renee (Dec 17, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> weird....


quit being a whinar when pistons were at newjersey nets got so many favored calls so quit whining jeez you sound like a girl.bad calls are going against the pistons so quit your pouting do all net fans cry like you?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

just give vc the ball


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic gets a piece... to RJ. RJ charging at Prince, Prince moves out of the way as RJ goes to the cross over and hits.

Billups loses it.

Kidd to RJ... and Ben Wallace runs into him.

Foul on Ben!!!

YES RJ to the line.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

RJ fouled by Wallace

will shoot 2


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

char_renee said:


> quit being a whinar when pistons were at newjersey nets got so many favored calls so quit whining jeez you sound like a girl.


Wow... just wow!!! ToddMac was referring to Petey's post. Why are you saying that he is whining???  :eek8:


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

rj fouled by big ben 

to the line for two

makes his first

misses his second

42-39 PISTONS


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Give the ****in ball to RJ and let him be Vince carter for once


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

char_renee said:


> quit being a whinar when pistons were at newjersey nets got so many favored calls so quit whining jeez you sound like a girl.bad calls are going against the pistons so quit your pouting do all net fans cry like you?


 When was a saying anything bad? I said it was a weird call, thats all. You don't see a double foul called often.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

awesome job RJ, miss ft and let prince hit a 3 --- I blame three things on us losing at half, carter, RJ, and the refs


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

45-39 at the half


COME ON NETS WE CAN WIN THIS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

char_renee said:


> quit being a whinar when pistons were at newjersey nets got so many favored calls so quit whining jeez you sound like a girl.bad calls are going against the pistons so quit your pouting do all net fans cry like you?


 Are you a gurl?

RJ pulls the Nets to within 3.

Prince hits the 3.

DAMNIT!

Pistons back up 6.

Carter to RJ.

RJ misses the fade...

Wallace passes so the clock runs out.

39-45, Pistons at the half.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

I WILL ****ING MURDER THESE REFs (kidding)


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

plain and simple reason the nets losing vince got one shot and that was with the time runnin down
rj cannot create for his self so quit runnin iso's for him


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

**** you Prince, you skinny little twig


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

char_renee said:


> quit being a whinar when pistons were at newjersey nets got so many favored calls so quit whining jeez you sound like a girl.bad calls are going against the pistons so quit your pouting do all net fans cry like you?


the detroit pistons ATTEMPTED 11 shots and increased the lead by 1, how the **** does that happen???


----------



## Farmer77 (Jan 28, 2006)

The score should be closer than this.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

even if they lose tonight and win tomororw, i'll take it.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

char_renee said:


> quit being a whinar when pistons were at newjersey nets got so many favored calls so quit whining jeez you sound like a girl.bad calls are going against the pistons so quit your pouting do all net fans cry like you?


Um. He said "weird...".


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Farmer77 said:


> I bet I could hit one of those 6 attempts without a rythem going.


2 today, 2 the other day and 2 at the start of the season, now when I said 6 I didnt mean in a row.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> plain and simple reason the nets losing vince got one shot and that was with the time runnin down
> rj cannot create for his self so quit runnin iso's for him


 You do realize that Carter gave it up to him right?

Read up in the game thread...

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

detroit will not win this game.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

All Carter is doing is trash talking with Rasheed...how about scoring some baskets?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> detroit will not win this game.


that's the spirit


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I blame the ****in politicians


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

pple in the board have faith in the Nets!!! ^_^ we could win this?!?!?!?!?!?!


hahahha this is going to be an exciting 2nd half... lol
i wouldn't get suprise if a Detriot/Indiana scenario happens becuz everyone is fired up...
well actually a Lawerence Frank Faceoff against the officals?!?!!? lol

don't be suprise if a fight erupts becuz of this

or 

instead of words Frank might be devising a plan to get Carter to slap the FANS and the PLAYERS at the face by scoring big!!!!

god those fans are annoying!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> You do realize that Carter gave it up to him right?
> 
> Read up in the game thread...
> 
> -Petey


Kidd's job os to get vince going get the ball to vince which he isnt doing
a simple solution get the ball to vince


----------



## Farmer77 (Jan 28, 2006)

Grandmazter3 said:


> 2 today, 2 the other day and 2 at the start of the season, now when I said 6 I didnt mean in a row.


Yeah, and I would hit at least one of them. 0 and 6 from the FT is poor even for a basketball rookie getting few minutes.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> Kidd's job os to get vince going get the ball to vince which he isnt doing
> a simple solution get the ball to vince


 So it was RJs fault for shooting and Kidds fault for not getting it to Vince?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> So it was RJs fault for shooting and Kidds fault for not getting it to Vince?


stop trying to reason with vinsane, its impossible lol.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Some of you VC lovers take your homersim with Vc to far. I just saw Air Fly have a avatar of him searching for VC porn. We don't need VC to score 30 every game!!!!!!!!!! to win


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Farmer77 said:


> Yeah, and I would hit at least one of them. 0 and 6 from the FT is poor even for a basketball rookie getting few minutes.


He is just now getting regular minutes, I was happy that he drew the foul and im not going to nit pick at all his flaws as he is still improving.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

jizzy said:


> Some of you VC lovers take your homersim with Vc to far. I just saw Air Fly have a avatar of him searching for VC porn. We don't need VC to score 30 every game!!!!!!!!!! to win


 Air Fly is certainly a strange 1.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

Petey said:


> Air Fly is certainly a strange 1.
> 
> -Petey


 :laugh:


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

a good game to pass time and or calm you down http://www.donpixel.com/play/es/060201201034/


----------



## Farmer77 (Jan 28, 2006)

Grandmazter3 said:


> He is just now getting regular minutes, I was happy that he drew the foul and im not going to nit pick at all his flaws as he is still improving.


Wright can run the break, I give him that. I haven't seen any Nets player get out on the break as fast as him since Kittles.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Rip hits to start off the 3rd.

Biggest lead of the night, 8 points.

Krstic misses, Collins board.

Pistons kick it out of bounds as Carter brings it down.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Rip called on his 4th FOUL!!!

Nice play by RJ.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

RIP scores

47-39 Pistons

Krstic misses, offesnive board.

Kick out by Detroit, Nets basket

RJ fouled by Hamilton(4th)

Carter to Krstic scores

47-41 Detroit


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Some of you VC lovers take your homersim with Vc to far. I just saw Air Fly have a avatar of him searching for VC porn. We don't need VC to score 30 every game!!!!!!!!!! to win


we cant win with him scoring low


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

well if we can keep billups in check that will help


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Farmer77 said:


> Wright can run the break, I give him that. I haven't seen any Nets player get out on the break as fast as him since Kittles.


 If he can turn itno a new kittles (for lack of a better term), I'll be happy.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Sheed loses it

Kidd bad pass loses it

Offensive foul drawn by Carter


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

It's big as he's 6 of 8.

Nets hit.

Pistons miss.

Kidd throws it away.

Delfino called on an offensive foul taking Carter down.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Stop in the name of love!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

refusal to go to vince not a good thing for the nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ gets the step on Ben, Prince slides over, RJ misses.

Ben Wallace is fouled.

Someone fires the ball, and it hits a fan.

Prince misses, Carter board.

Kidd way off.

Out of bounds.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> we cant win with him scoring low


 that doesn't mean he needs to shoot everytime he gets the ball.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

RJ totally fouled by Wallace and no call

Prince misses

Kidd way off with a 3

Delfino misses

Krstic misses

Billups misses 

RJ scores and gets the foul


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

well to make a come back you have to make a shot every once in awhile :| thank you RJ


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Delino misses.

Krstic misses, Sheed w/ the board.

Billups short.

Collins out to RJ... RJ fouled... AND HITS!

Foul on Sheed.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Collins coming up with 6 rebounds so far.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

47-43 Pistons, RJ to shoot 1 when we come back, keep here at BBB.net


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets within 4, 3 minutes gone by in the 3rd, Sheed is barking... where is his T?

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

What the hell is the score?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ lays it in and the pistons lead is down to 4. Timeout detroit.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jizzy said:


> What the hell is the score?


 47-43 Pistons


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> that doesn't mean he needs to shoot everytime he gets the ball.


3 minutes into the quarter no shots not good


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Detroit - plus 1 in rebounding

Nets shooting .415, Pistons .367


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

JIZZY! DO THAT CONTEST NETS SONG WRITING CONTEST lol


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

What happened to Kidd creating plays for other players? He is not passing the ball and the rest of the team is doing the same..


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

SetShotWilly said:


> What happened to Kidd creating plays for other players? He is not passing the ball and the rest of the team is doing the same..


oh so i am not the only one to notice


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets pull it to 3 on RJ FT.

Delfino misses the 3.

Kidd w/ the board.

Down to Carter.

Carter loses it as Delfino knocks it to Ben.

Prince gets the step and the bucket.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Delfino misses a wide open 3

Carter loses it

Prince gets the shot

49-44 Pistons

Kidd to Carter

Carter and Sheed just stared at each other

Billups nails a 3

52-46 Pistons


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd on target with the lob to Carter.

Nets back to 3.

Billups hits the 3.

Nets down 6.

Need to cut the lead now boys.

-Petey


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

oh their best scorer is out of the game and yet we cant stop them, ****ing awesome! --- no really great effort team!!! I love how hard you guys are playing


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Carter... to Krstic, misses.

Billups hit from behind by Kidd, none shooting, 2nd team foul.

Well no, in the act now.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I hate Chauncey B-B-B_Billups


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> Kidd on target with the lob to Carter.
> 
> Nets back to 3.
> 
> ...


naw still dont wanna go to carter or run plays for him


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

THAT is NOT A SHOOTING FOUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Krsitc misses

Billups fouled by Kidd

will shoot 2, makes both

8 point lead 54-46 Detroit


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Billup goes 1 for 2.

Kidd to Collins, down to Carter.

Carter called for the double dribble.

"Can't do that", Marv.

-Petey


----------



## Farmer77 (Jan 28, 2006)

WOW, What's Carter doing????????


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

They're pulling away dammit. I'm getting a aching feeling


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter called on the double dribble... 

defensive 3 sec called on the nets

billups to shoot the T

hits it

54-46.. PISTONS


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter turnover

7 Point Detroit lead

Defensive 3 on Krstic

Billups makes it

8 point game


54-46 Pistons.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

God we are throwing the game away


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

i hate the refs


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Billups back to the line, as the Nets are called on a defensive 3.

Hits, Nets down 8.

Rip goes out and they push the lead up?

Collins called on a foul at the top of the arch, Nets 3rd.

Lot of whistles tonight.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Foul After Foul After Foul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

wanna know when carter had his last good shooting game? Probably a year ago this time- and yet we dont want to trade him


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

Another Foul Called On The Nets!


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

This officiating is absolutely ridiculous. Carter never dribbled! He put the ball between his legs.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Another foul on Collins

another foul on the Nets non shootin, Collins

Nets are over limit with 6:23 left.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

They might as well just let the pistons shoot fts after every play.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> wanna know when carter had his last good shooting game? Probably a year ago this time


i have an idea, stfu


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

pinoyboy231 said:


> i hate the refs


our inability to get vince the ball is killn us
once we get down or more then we will start going to him just watch


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

how long has the pistons have the ball on this possesion...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Jesus Christ the refs are getting away with robbery here.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

MORE BS.

Collins called on another, his 4th.

Cliff in for Collins.

Sheed misses the 3?

Delfino w/ the board...

Sheed puts it on the floor, over Cliff, Pistons up 10.

Nets Time Out.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

sheed hits

10 point game

56-46 Detroit.

these ****ing refs make me sick, bull**** call after bull**** call!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

10 point lead 

56-46 PISTONS

TIMEOUT NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Pistons up ten. Time out Nets


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

losing by ten
"our inability to get vince the ball is killn us"
what is the point of giving him the ball when he isnt playing good? please tell me I really wanna hear it


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

What a joke the nets dont wanna give there best offensive player the ball so they are paying for it


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

****


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Jesus, this is ridicualous


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

10 shots out of 43 for vince not good


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

So now I Know why the Pistons and Spurs win so much because the Refs are their six _*men *_


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

****ing Olympics I could be watchign Scrubs right now instead of this BS.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Vinsane, can I ask you a question? If VC got traded to let's say the Wolves. Would you still be a Nets fan?


----------



## Farmer77 (Jan 28, 2006)

Refs left their whistles at home when we were playing the Spurs. 
Here, they can't wait to call a foul.

My old man was right. When I started watching Basketball as a kid, he told me that professional sports are fixed to a certain point.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> 10 shots out of 43 for vince not good


 carter has shot 43 times????


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

Get A ****ing Rebound!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic loses it, Sheed fires and misses.

RJ misses?

Ben 1 hands it for his 11th board.

Sheed w/ the hook, misses, gets the board... and hits the 3.

Pistons up 13.

-Petey


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

refs are just :krazy: .. i can`t watch this!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

We Cant Hit ****


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

second shot 7 minutes into the quarter


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Sheed , misses gets own board and hits 3

59-46 Detroit

Carter misses a 3

Prince misses, in and out, wow that was weird in and out

Robinson misses


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

can someone tell me why arent we driving to the basket?!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter misses the 3, Sheed w/ the board.

Pistons miss?

Cliff misses the 3.

Ban to Prince.

Prince drives, and fouled by Krstic, Nets over the limit.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Nets are playing selfish basketball. And it isn't even really their fault, it's just what Frank is calling. It's iso after iso.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

yaa.. the pistons are killing us


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jizzy said:


> Vinsane, can I ask you a question? If VC got traded to let's say the Wolves. Would you still be a Nets fan?


 I want to know what happens once Vince retires.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we are lose.


----------



## char_renee (Dec 17, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> So now I Know why the Pistons and Spurs win so much because the Refs are their six _*men *_


i bet you weren't complaining when nets got all the calls at newjersey towards the end of the game to seal a win for the nets that led to nets winning by 07.have some cracker's with your whine.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

This is just BS, i cant stand this.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

out of 47 shots
vince has taken 11
and people still dont think we need vince to have a good game to win


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Every Net is holding the ball for 10 sec and then either bricking the jumper of turning it over...this game is gone.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I thought we actually could have won this game to


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter loses the ball no foul called?

fastbreak for the pistons

antonio wit the slam

TIMEOUT NETS..................

:curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Prince hits both.

Pistons collapse on Carter, Carter loses it.

Pistons finish on the break.

Nets call for time again.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I gotta run, hopefully the nets can turn this one around. I'll get the next game thread up later tonight, unless someone else feels like doing it.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Cliffy should've at least tried to grab the ball off the Prince save...


----------



## Farmer77 (Jan 28, 2006)

Vince gets hammered, no calls. **** the refs.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

nets lose


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I gotta run, hopefully the nets can turn this one around. I'll get the next game thread up later tonight, unless someone else feels like doing it.


It just wouldn't be the same.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Vince "Missed Jumper" Carter, can you make layup? make layup? make layup? make layup? make layup?


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

frank let to lead go from 8 to 17 before calling a timeout LOL


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

char_renee I dont talk to people who only have 8 post and i dont really care what they have to say neither


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jizzy said:


> I thought we actually could have won this game to


bet you didnt think vince would take 11 shots either and that we wouldnt go to carter when we needed to and instead place our fates in the hands of rj and kristic two players who need someone to make them better


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Pistons w/ 14 unanswered points.

18-7 in this quarter, w/o Rip.

Amazing.

Carter w/ the finger roll, Nets down 15.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter wit the beautiful finger roll

alley-opp billups to big ben...

65-48 PISTONS


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

we dint share the ball in this game..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Billups to Ben for the Alley Opp.

RJ misses the 3.

Prince comes up short, Kidd w/ the board.

RJ in the lane, Delfino called for the foul.

Ben Wallace now has a double double.

Vaughn in for Kidd.

RJ knocks down both, Nets down 15.

-Petey


----------



## char_renee (Dec 17, 2005)

it's so funny pistons are spanking the nets with rip sitting out with foul trouble and you guys are whinning about fouls.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Delfino to Dice, misses, Carter board, Carter throws it away... Prince fouled by Robinson.

-Petey


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

how old are u char_renee


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

If we're gonna lose this game, I'd rather we lose and injure Billups or Ben Wallace so they would miss the rest of the season. I don't care if that's mean, I'm so frustrated tight now, it's gotten to that point


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

:banghead:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

These Detroit commentators are retarded.

"You know what the success rate of that (Vince converting on a finger-roll on a drive) is? Like 1 and 4, the Pistons will take it." 

They're blaming Vince for playing selfish basketball for taking it to the rim and not kicking it out. They obviously under estimate how horrid of a shooting team the Nets are.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> how old are u char_renee




You get her ANJ


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

prince fouled by robinson

makes one out of two

we cant hit ne thing


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Prince goes 1 of 2 from the line.

Nets trail 16.

Carter to Cliff, Cliff misses.

Ben another board?

Prince on the catch and shoots... hits.

Nets down 18.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

the refs just handed them that


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

jizzy said:


> You get her ANJ


what do u mean???


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Padgett passes on the 3.

Misses, Ben w/ the board... 13.

Billups hits and is fouled.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

billups fouled AND 1 

3 secs left in the 3rd.. 

connects on the and one


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

char_renee said:


> it's so funny pistons are spanking the nets with rip sitting out with foul trouble and you guys are whinning about fouls.


you are a pistons fan right
would u say the nets reason for losing is inability of getting vince the ball in scorin position


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Billups hits, Carter misses from half court.

50-71, Pistons.

End of the 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Billups is better than Kidd now, it's truth. Carter could consider retires now, he no long makes any jump shots, maybe Richard Hamilton's Value is higher than Carter.

That's why we can not win Pistons.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

last quarter guys... this is our quarter we have to finish strong to win!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

jarkid said:


> Billups is better than Kidd now, it's truth. Carter could consider retires now, he no long makes any jump shots, maybe Richard Hamilton's Value is higher than Carter.
> 
> That's why we can not win Pistons.




are u kidding me?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Now the Pistons are .406 from the field, while the Nets have dropped to .365


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

There was no way the Nets were going to win tonight. The Pistons are undoubtedly a better team than NJ is...by far. Take a team like that who feel they have something to prove, it'll just compound the blowout.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Dont pay attention to what char_renee has to say she only has like 10 post


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

the refs were fine in that quarter, we just showed what a joke of a team we are compared to them, our win in jersey is a fluke, and if we do make the playoffs I hope we face them and get swept by an avg of 20 points so we finally decide to trade carter for a real player this offseason


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

char_renee said:


> it's so funny pistons are spanking the nets with rip sitting out with foul trouble and you guys are whinning about fouls.


 Nets are one of the top teams in picking up fouls, in fact RJ leads the league at going to the line per shots attempted.

Are you saying this was not a poorly officiated game?

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

jarkid said:


> Billups is better than Kidd now, it's truth. Carter could consider retires now, he no long makes any jump shots, maybe Richard Hamilton's Value is higher than Carter.
> 
> That's why we can not win Pistons.





Wow, just wow...


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

I Hope Its Another Heat/pistons Scenario!!!!!!!!!!!!! If We Could Somehow Catch Up!!!!!!!f*** Why Is Our Team Always Doing This!!!!!! Always Giving Up !!!!!!!!!!!!! Why Are The Refd Always Soo Unfair To The Underdogs!!!!!!!!! Come On!!!!!!!!!!!!

At This Point We Need A Miracle Now!!!!!!!
At Least Get Someone Injured Or Seriously Get Someone Into A Really Big Fight!!!!!!!!!!!

Vince? Rj? Kidd? Anyone Score For God Sake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!|
Win The Game For Us!!!!!!!


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

WHy are there so many Net haters in here get the **** out


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

wonka137 said:


> the refs were fine in that quarter, we just showed what a joke of a team we are compared to them, our win in jersey is a fluke, and if we do make the playoffs I hope we face them and get swept by an avg of 20 points so we finally decide to trade carter for a real player this offseason


Please die...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> Dont pay attention to what char_renee has to say she only has like 10 post


We don't discriminate against newer posters. Especially considering that numbers don't necessarily mean anything.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

wow we on a 6 raod game losing streak terrible.. just terrible


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wright in.

Rip back as well.

Nets called on a shot clock violation?

Horrid.

-Petey


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

pinoyboy231 said:


> last quarter guys... this is our quarter we have to finish strong to win!


You think Nets can outscore Pistons by 22 in the 4th quarter? Not going to happen. I knew we were going to lose but they should atleast make it respectable...


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

SHOT CLOCK VIOLATION ON NETS

bad mistake on wright

71-50 PISTONS.............


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

frank as given up carter sittin


----------



## Farmer77 (Jan 28, 2006)

Wright never wants to shoot it. That kid needs to be a man and take the damn shot.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Don't the negative people make the loss any loss worse then it is?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Steal by Padgett, out to Vaughn up front.

Vaughn w/ the bucket.

Pistons miss, Padgett w/ the board.

RJ with the ball...

To Vaughn, throws it away as he tries to get it to RJ.

Pistons ball.

Nets 13th turnover, Pistons have 6.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

this has de ja vu of the 2004 playoffs


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> the refs were fine in that quarter, we just showed what a joke of a team we are compared to them, our win in jersey is a fluke, and if we do make the playoffs I hope we face them and get swept by an avg of 20 points so we finally decide to trade carter for a real player this offseason


but i don't think any team else would want to make a trade with Nets.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

I think i am one of the biggest Nets fans not only here but in the world


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Why don't we try something new and be positive about our FIRST PLACE team in the Atlantic Division? All the factors that have led to the Nets being down are correctable.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

man i cant think of any nets fans here in this forum who are true nets fans(maybe a few). its absolutely disgusting. everyone freaks out and wants to trade our entire starting lineup when we lose but then thinks they are each the best in their respective positions after a win. some of you guys need to chill out.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Sheed misses, ball out of bounds, they call ball off Vaughn.

What a bad call.

Rip throws it out to Hunter.

Rip to Hunter, misses the 3, Padgett w/ the board.

Wright off the side of the backboard.

Out to Dyce, for the slam.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

wat the hell is wright doing... he cant handle pressure...practicing wit Jeezy and VC shud give a guy some poise.. guess not


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> man i cant think of any nets fans here in this forum who are true nets fans(maybe a few). its absolutely disgusting. everyone freaks out and wants to trade our entire starting lineup when we lose but then thinks they are each the best in their respective positions after a win. some of you guys need to chill out.




Totally agree. Nice avatar


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Foul called on Hunter, Evans then called on a foul.

Sheed is questioning every call, it's cute.

Nets inbounding.

Cliff to Wright, Cliff gets the runner to drop.

54-73, Pistons.

-Petey


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

if you are a true nets fan and say we are gonna beat the piston in the playoffs


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

we are gonna beat the pistons in the playoffs


----------



## Farmer77 (Jan 28, 2006)

Someone should tell Wright that he's not the point guard and he should shoot the ball or better yet, have some balls and dunk it on someone.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Pistons w/ a rare turnover, RJ fouled again...

RJ hits a 3!

Nets down 57-73.

Wallace responds w/ a 3.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ to Krstic, misses.

Hunter to Rip, Rip hits, Nets call time out.

Nets down 57-78.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Wright looks a little tentative. Of course, being a rookie, that makes sense.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> Wright looks a little tentative. Of course, being a rookie, that makes sense.


especially to the elite team in the league.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

I hope they cut it down to single digits. Blowouts are no fun


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

'll say it again. If we're gonna lose, at least injure a Pistons starter so they would be weakened. Put in Marc Jackson and tell him to foul Hamilton so hard, he would miss the rest of the seasonand let the the corrupt Stern suspend Mjax for the rest of the season. I'm sorry but it's gotten to that point


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Murray in for the 1st time... 1st time in several games?

Cliff hits.

Hunter misses the 3.

Murray to Wright, misses the 3.

Sheed out to Hunter... to Dyce, Wright steps in.

Off Dyce out of bounds.

Nets ball.

All bench?

Nets miss, Pistons battle with themselves, out of bounds, Nets ball.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

nice layup by wright...


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

whats the score??


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wright on the reverse, contact by Sheed, and no call.

Cliff knocks it out of bounds.

Hey look at Wright's tats.

Where is Darko?

Billups in for Hunter?

Saunders thinks the Nets 2nd unit can take the 1st Piston unit.

Cute.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

i am a truly nets fan, but i am always disappointed about our lineup, we have Kidd, we have Carter, we have Jefferson.

but we can not see Kidd assists 9 every games, we can not see Carter makes Jumpers in high percentage everygames, we always see Carter's field goal: 5/15 and Kidd only 8 points 5 boards and 6 assists only.

we always see some players who plays so well, but sit in the bench because of Lawrence Frank.

we have a bunch of good bench, Jeff McInnis, Lamond Murray, Antoine Wright, Marc Jackson, but Lawrence Frank let them be scrub. everyone only average 3 or 5 points each game.

this is why i am so dissapointed about that.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

78-61, Pistons


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Foul on Wright, push.

61-78, Pistons.

Time out.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Knowing Frank, he won't even probably try to make this a decent game. He would probably keep most of his starters on the bench.


----------



## Farmer77 (Jan 28, 2006)

Petey said:


> Foul on Wright, push.


Good, maybe that'll toughen him up some.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

jizzy said:


> 'll say it again. If we're gonna lose, at least injure a Pistons starter so they would be weakened. Put in Marc Jackson and tell him to foul Hamilton so hard, he would miss the rest of the seasonand let the the corrupt Stern suspend Mjax for the rest of the season. I'm sorry but it's gotten to that point


haha, i agree.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

y is rip and chauncy still in??


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

WHAT iS THIS!?!? I FINSISH MY HOMEWORK TO SEE *THIS*???


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Knowing Frank, he won't even probably try to make this a decent game. He would probably keep most of his starters on the bench.



And that is just horrible...being that we have a game tomorrow


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Pistons hit, Vaughn answers and Sheed knocks down another 3.

Pass for Murray broken up.

Billups misses the 3.

Padgett w/ the board.

Robinson hits from inside.

-Petey


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

78-61? we are in this! get the starters in there!!!!!


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

jarkid said:


> i am a truly nets fan, but i am always disappointed about our lineup, we have Kidd, we have Carter, we have Jefferson.
> 
> but we can not see Kidd assists 9 every games, we can not see Carter makes Jumpers in high percentage everygames, we always see Carter's field goal: 5/15 and Kidd only 8 points 5 boards and 6 assists only.
> 
> ...


are you taking english lessons from ballscientist? 
but seriously, we should be playing much better.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

umm why are all of their starters in the game? we play our scrubs for the 4th and they keep their starters in?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Sheed inside can't hit.

Vaughn to Padgett, misses, Wright offensive board.

Passes to Murray, blocked by Ben.

Jackson in.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

this stinks... o well im happy that we beat them once lol


----------



## Farmer77 (Jan 28, 2006)

Game is over, so this is pretty much an Antoine Wright watch.

Wright just passed the ball when he's under the basket! WTF. DUNK IT.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey look at Darko, he's in.

Hunter with his first FG of the season.

Jackson all air, Sheed w/ the board.

Sheed misses, Wright board.

Sheed is going further out.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Darko has landed!


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

air ball

holy crap this is the worst valentines day ever, not just because of this game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wright to Vaughn, and Vaughn travels.

Pistons 20?

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

come on nets go on a 20-0 run!


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

JoeOtter15 said:


> WHAT iS THIS!?!? I FINSISH MY HOMEWORK TO SEE *THIS*???


Well look at the bright side..you finished your homework.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

this is pretty sad our last road win was against the sixers...


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

on a brighter note! the nets dancers got a new website!
http://www.nba.com/nets/dancer/


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

JoeOtter15 said:


> are you taking english lessons from ballscientist?
> but seriously, we should be playing much better.


ok, then can you tell me what's wrong with that article.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Billups is YES player of the game, I would had picked Big Ben.

Nets get the ball.

Out of bounds off Wright as a Piston got a piece.

All 2nd units.

Dale Davis in!

Amazing.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

man padgett blows


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

DARKO for 3!!!

No air ball.

Cute.

Zoran in!

Wright to Jackson... OMG he passed to Zoran, Zoran to Padgett, misses.

Pistons' ball.

Evans gets air now.

Zoran for 3?

Yes!

1:13 to go.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

lol look at darko


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

fruitcake said:


> man padgett blows


... and sucks


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

JoeOtter15 said:


> WHAT iS THIS!?!? I FINSISH MY HOMEWORK TO SEE *THIS*???


damn your lucky..... i didn't start with my homework yet since i felt very optomistic that this game game will be a playoff scenario game... but its not... a complete bs game....


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Darko fouled.

Pistons miss.

Padgett board?

Zoran off the board... fouled.

Going to the line.

Kidd looks pissed.

Hits.

Nets have 69.

If he hits, it's not a season low.

Misses.

Great...

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

wow havent seen dale davis in a while dint we want him in the offeseason


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

On a positive note, I just ate like 5 soft chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Delfino blows the dunk... Hunter retarded?

Knocks it into a ref and goes out of bounds, won't had been a back court anyway.

Jackson hits!

YES!

71-85, End.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

thanks for marc jackson no season low


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

hey we only lose by 14!

but i lose 27000+ uCash points anyways


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

tomorrow we play the bobcats at charlotte hopefully thats a win


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

jizzy said:


> On a positive note, I just ate like 5 soft chocolate chip cookies


Man if you are going to do that everytime we lose on the road, you will be super fat come playoff time.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

jizzy said:


> On a positive note, I just ate like 5 soft chocolate chip cookies


 dude that is awesome. i wish i had five soft chocolate chip cookies. ****. those ****s are goood


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

pinoyboy231 said:


> tomorrow we play the bobcats at charlotte hopefully thats a win


jus watch us lose that game!!!!!! jus watch...

Flipino Pride dude awesome... like the glowie yellow (me flipino too)


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> dude that is awesome. i wish i had five soft chocolate chip cookies. ****. those ****s are goood




Dude, once i bit into one, the pain of the loss just got smaller and smaller. So damn good


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> hey we only lose by 14!
> 
> but i lose 27000+ uCash points anyways


I lost as well. I was hoping that if we'd lose, we could at least keep it less than 10 points. I was mistaken.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

JoeOtter15 said:


> are you taking english lessons from ballscientist?
> but seriously, we should be playing much better.


if you are not satisfied about it, i would modify it. but i laughed out loud because you say ballscientist, haha, it's really funny.

---

i am a truly nets fan, but i am always disappointed about our record, we have Kidd, Carter, Jefferson.
They are really great players.

but during the season, Kidd can't assists 9 times a game, also Carter can't make Jumpers in high percentage everygames, Carter's field goal is always like this: 5/15 and Kidd's states is always like 8 points 5 boards and 6 assists only.

it's very usual to take notice that some players who play so well, but sit on the bench because of Lawrence Frank's rotation.

we have a bunch of good backup players,like Jeff McInnis, Lamond Murray, Antoine Wright, Marc Jackson, but Lawrence Frank let them be scrub. everyone only average 3 or 5 points each game.

this is why i am so dissapointed about that.


----------

